# Whats the best sand?



## hdtv (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess their is allot of discussion on this, but from the expert point of view or anyone who had experience.
Which is better, Pool Filter Sand vs Caribsea Moon Sand?
Which one is more heavy in grain so it doesnt get suck into to filter?
Basically price it not the issue its the final outcome for me as to better in quality and less problem down the road.

thanks in advance for the advice and help.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

go with pool filter sand because the sh*t stays on top , i find


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Go with the pool sand, because the Caribsea sand is designed for SW tanks. It is made up of calcium carbinate, which will slowly dissovle and buffer the ph up. Since you are looking for a more nutrual ph, or at least one lower than 8.3 definitely go with the other.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In regards to "How much..." I usually go with 1 pound per gallon as a rule of thumb. 
A little more if you have a tall tank... gives it a cool look having a nice, thick layer of substrate.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> In regards to "How much..." I usually go with 1 pound per gallon as a rule of thumb.
> A little more if you have a tall tank... gives it a cool look having a nice, thick layer of substrate.


 i always fill just to the end of the black trim (providing your tank has it), that was it's easier to clean


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

pool filter sand is the best! yes sh!t stays on top so its very easy to vacum is out. and also very cheap. just make sure u rinse it good b4 it goes in the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Tahitian moon sand for me.....

I have no experience with the other's mentioned...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I have silica sand in my 135g and it's not bad only a small amount of it gets into the filter usually every six months I have to rinse it out a bit. My filter is a FX5 if that is relevant. I think it depends alot too on what kind of fish you're stocking the tank with, I keep pygos in my 135.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I currently have Onyx sand from Seachem in my 125 US gallon tank. I though it would be a good substrate for plants but lacking the circulation for good root growth. I love the color though, the black sand looks good.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Tahitian moon sand for me.....
> 
> I have no experience with the other's mentioned...


Tahitian Black Moon Sand is all that I've had in all my tanks for the last few years.
It's absolutely gorgeous, and I've never gotten even a single grain in my filters.

The only downside is that it's expensive as hell.
I had to take a second mortgage on my house in order to set up my 150 gallon with sand.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i have home depot play sand. it is cheap heavy, and natural looking. i have never had problems with it going into my filters and i have gotten many complements on the look of it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Hehehe, I can finally give some input..... I also used pool filter sand in my 45 tall. Washed it good in December, finally set up my tank this week, and so far (no fish in tank yet), it looks pretty good...

heres a picture of the tank, pool filter sand, 250w Marineland Stealth heater, and 9v homemade "Moonlight". I'll probably drop the voltage on the moonlight, depending on how bright the tank is after driftwood...










heres a picture of the driftwood I picked up.. (and my nosy dog's snout...)


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

I have 60lbs of Caribsea Moon Sand in my 55g, it's been great for me, no probs to report.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MoJoe said:


> I have 60lbs of Caribsea Moon Sand in my 55g, it's been great for me, no probs to report.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 167770


what do you think about Caribsea Aragonite sand, the pet store guy said it was a pretty good substrate


----------

